# Meat vs Fish



## gorillaman (Jul 28, 2009)

General question...

What is the differences between feeding a meat based food vs a fish based one? For example... Acana Pacifica vs Acana Prairie Harvest. and dont say one is chicken and one is fish...! What is the difference between a fish based diet and meat (over time)... is it coat condition, energy, sensitivity... etc...?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not a whole lot, the people that usually feed fish buy it for their allergic dogs. There also may be some concern regarding mercury and whether the supplier preserves their fish with ethoxyquin.


----------



## M&M'sMom (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm switching to orijen fish formula because I have a strong suspicion that my dog is allergic to chicken. So my reason, is allergies.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

gorillaman said:


> General question...
> 
> What is the differences between feeding a meat based food vs a fish based one? For example... Acana Pacifica vs Acana Prairie Harvest. and dont say one is chicken and one is fish...! What is the difference between a fish based diet and meat (over time)... is it coat condition, energy, sensitivity... etc...?


Sorry! I have to say it!! :biggrin:
One is fish and one is meat!! :biggrin: 
Same as what everyone else has said! Fish is more for the allergies, and the meat is for everyone else!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

fesh gotz dem omega thangs too!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

You should feed your pups a variety of foods (meat). Variety is the spice of life! They need the different vitamins and minerals and fats that all these varieties of meats provide! 
They need rotation in their diets. so different proteins is a must for a healthy lifestyle for them!. Their is plenty of varities available for them fish, chicken, rabbit, duck, bison a lot of varieties. Your dog will smile when you feed them different types of dog foods!:smile:


----------

